# How to get DNP in the UK-Guide



## Londinium (Dec 23, 2021)

Ill be outlining how i got DNP to myself in the uk

1)Find european AAS online store that sells DNP
2)10/10 they wont be shipping to the uk or ireland so what you do is
3)Find a package forwarding service and the one that worked for me was shopogolic...they dont check packages unless you want them to
4)Be sure to follow instructions on there site on how to send items to their warehouses of which they have many in different countries
5)dont mess up step 4 and when the DNP arrives at their warehouse youll be notified and need to pay to get it sent

I didnt know that there was specific protocol on how to get the item to their warehouse so from what the tracking site said the DNP was returned to sender but somehow found its way back into their warehouse and here i am on my first week of my first cycle

Hope that helps and for recommendations for sites to purchase from message me


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 23, 2021)

can this guy get moved to the shill section?


----------



## flenser (Dec 23, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> can this guy get moved to the shill section?


Don't think this is a shill. I did something similar getting an item (not AAS) from India sent to the US.


----------



## Londinium (Dec 23, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> can this guy get moved to the shill section?


just trying to help other get their own dnp
if youd seen my log youd understand


----------



## MartinKY (Dec 26, 2021)

I am in the UK and its very easy to get DNP not sure who said it was hard lol


----------



## Londinium (Dec 26, 2021)

MartinKY said:


> I am in the UK and its very easy to get DNP not sure who said it was hard lol


many people
most people dont have gym connects for this type of stuff


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 27, 2022)

The part we need help with is finding an AAS store that sells DNP so this post is pretty stupid.


----------

